# Hotel lake bank fishing.



## SVOMike86 (Sep 1, 2012)

Down in Jax for a couple weeks for work. Decided to bring an ultralight. Took one of my coworkers with me. First cast caught a solid 4lbr. Buddies second cast he caught a nice 2.5lbr, then I got a 2-2.5lbr, and ended up with a dink. No pics of that one. We both got a couple more bites but couldnt hook up. Mine were caught with a black Spro Bronzeye popper, his was caught on a pumpkinseed Sweet Beaver. He's never really gone freshwater fishing. He lives in Maryland and they all saltwater fish, so he was super amped to catch a decent bass so easily. Coming from southeast VA, seeing all this vegetation in the water is AWESOME! I've only read about it in the magazines. lol. And no, no matter what my dad calls it, that's NOT a fanny pack. :lol:


----------



## Zum (Sep 1, 2012)

Way to catch them fish,even with the fanny pack


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice catch, all of them.

Wouldn't a fanny pack be in the back? So that would make your a tummy pack right? :LOL2:


----------



## SVOMike86 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok, thats what I'm gonna go with: a tummy pack. I got it from Tightlinz.com. A super sweet "deal of the week" fishing site. pretty sure I heard about it on this site, check ir out. The have awesome sales like the deal of the day websites, but they last a week or two. I think it was a $45ish something back I picked up for $20 or so. It may take a couple of weeks to find something you want, but the deals they have are pretty awesome. It will work out pretty awesome for the kayak my wife just bought me for my birthday. (on the 5th, send me something good!)


----------



## shamoo (Sep 2, 2012)

SVOMike86 said:


> (on the 5th, send me something good!)


OK, I can take a hint, One fanny pack coming up :wink: , Oh yeah, Way to stretch the line =D>


----------



## SVOMike86 (Sep 2, 2012)

lol


----------

